# New iOS app released today



## JWhites

Well a new iOS app update was released today. Here are the release notes.

*What's New in Version 3.5 
*
We are bringing some improvements to your experience:

- We have added a new tutorial for What To Watch to help you make the best of its customization features and added a new filter to the What To Watch Movie feed to help you personalize which type of movies you'd like to watch.

- We have consolidated our search functionality to support searching across TV shows, Movies, Cast & Crew AND Channels now from any screen in the App.

- We have also made some other general improvements and bug fixes

In addition to these improvements, our updated App is ready for the upcoming Series 4, Series 5 DVR and TiVo Stream software update (20.4.6) coming in February. The new software release includes our new OnePass feature (DVR) and allow you to download content marked as premium by your service provider (DVR and/or Stream). Once your DVR or TiVo Stream updates to the new software release, the App will automatically support these features.

OnePass, which replaces Season Pass recordings, gathers every episode of a series and adds them right to your My Shows list. If an episode isn't available to record, OnePass shows you episodes from On Demand, Netflix, Amazon Prime and more.

Stay tuned to our blog (http://blog.tivo.com) for the formal announcement of its availability!

With your TiVo Roamio Plus, Pro or TiVo Stream updated to version 20.4.6, you will be able to download all of your favorite programs to the App, even when recorded on premium channels.

Due to copy-protection requirements, initiating such download will only be possible from home and the original recording will be deleted from your DVR.


----------



## msilano

Ok. The new logo - meh. Seems less friendly but maybe I just don't like change. 

More importantly, they seem to have (re)moved the "reconnect" functionality that used to be on the top right of of the IOS screen. 

Frequently the IOS app would fail to connect on my home network (seems specific to the app as no other apps appear to have problems locating local resources). The reconnect feature would do just that. 

Now the app does not indicate that it is away from home and appears to have moved or removed the ability to force a reconnect. This is bad because I am a Time Warner Customer - many of the channels are flagged to block "out of home streaming". 

Just now - I streamed a show on BBCA, had a "problem streaming" (nope, that's not resolved), and was unable to resume watching as streaming isn't allowed. 

Any ideas?

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## Finemom

I can only watch a couple of recordings on my iPad, the rest have "watch on iPad" grayed out. Any suggestions? Everything's been restarted and connected.


----------



## stever40

I'm using both the iPhone and iPad version of the new app. I live in the Central time zone and all shows looks like they are showing in EST (1 hour later, shows on at 9PM are showing up as 10PM). Is there a meeting or something I can change in the app? The time issue is happening in the Guide as well as in My Shows on the app.

It was working fine in all the other versions.


----------



## morac

I posted this in the other iOS app thread (how many threads do we need?):

Streaming in home of protected content is broken. The app reports that streaming protected content outside the home isn't permitted. Other "in home" functionality works, so only streaming is broken in-home.

I'm hoping this has to do with changes made in 20.4.6 and this problem will correct itself once 20.4.6 is released. If not hopefully TiVo will fix it in the next update, whenever that is.


----------



## jeffrypennock

I just chatted with TiVo Tech Support and what I was told was this: they are aware of the bug, the fix is to update the TiVo software (rather than update the iOS app) and that TiVo software update is probably coming in February. The full transcript of my chat it attached, in case you're curious.


----------



## mrmike972

jeffrypennock said:


> I just chatted with TiVo Tech Support and what I was told was this: they are aware of the bug, the fix is to update the TiVo software (rather than update the iOS app) and that TiVo software update is probably coming in February. The full transcript of my chat it attached, in case you're curious.


What would possess a company to update an app so the tivo system becomes less functional. I can no longer stream copyrighted protected programs on the same network. I used to use it everyday...now I can't.....how can I get the old useful app back and get rid of the new useless app?


----------



## JWhites

mrmike972 said:


> What would possess a company to update an app so the tivo system becomes less functional. I can no longer stream copyrighted protected programs on the same network. I used to use it everyday...now I can't.....how can I get the old useful app back and get rid of the new useless app?


It'll be fine when the other equipment is updated to 20.4.6. Others have pointed out they're not having the problem anymore after the priority update hit them. http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10386648#post10386648 Also Margret said they're testing fixes in an app update to be released next week but if it's a really big deal for this weekend you can email her and she'll see what she can do about getting the 20.4.6 update to your DVR sooner.


----------



## msilano

What JWhites said. Either 20.4.6 or an app update will fix this.



JWhites said:


> It'll be fine when the other equipment is updated to 20.4.6. Others have pointed out they're not having the problem anymore after the priority update hit them. http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10386648#post10386648 Also Margret said they're testing fixes in an app update to be released next week but if it's a really big deal for this weekend you can email her and she'll see what she can do about getting the 20.4.6 update to your DVR sooner.


----------



## appleye1

msilano said:


> Ok. The new logo - meh. Seems less friendly but maybe I just don't like change.


This! I really hate the new app icon! It looks just like a bunch of other icons on my iPad and I'm ending up in my Twitter or Nest app half the time when I want to get to my Tivo! 

Besides I really liked the retro 60's look of the old app icon!


----------



## drugrep

I was hoping the new app would solve the disconnect problems between my iPad 4 and my Roamio. I tried to download a show and it still disconnected about halfway through. Unfortunate.


----------



## Arcady

drugrep said:


> I was hoping the new app would solve the disconnect problems between my iPad 4 and my Roamio. I tried to download a show and it still disconnected about halfway through. Unfortunate.


Are you keeping the iPad plugged in while downloading?


----------



## JWhites

Hey guys just found something on the updated 3.5.1 iOS app that was released today, if you go down to the bottom of Settings in the app and go to debug and then "Sensitive Settings" you can enable cell streaming. I tried it and it works.


----------



## morac

JWhites said:


> Hey guys just found something on the updated 3.5.1 iOS app that was released today, if you go down to the bottom of Settings in the app and go to debug and then "Sensitive Settings" you can enable cell streaming. I tried it and it works.


Looks like a debug build was shipped by accident. There's also an enabled video out setting. I'd be careful with fiddling with the debug settings as it could break the app.


----------



## Bytez

There's also a checkbox for "Proxy Enabled" in System Information > Full System Information > Out-Of-Home. I unchecked it to see if it works but it doesn't.


----------



## JWhites

Bytez said:


> There's also a checkbox for "Proxy Enabled" in System Information > Full System Information > Out-Of-Home. I unchecked it to see if it works but it doesn't.


That's been there since at least July 2014. I was playing with that setting then and when I went to stream OOH it wouldn't work until I rechecked it.


----------



## JWhites

morac said:


> Looks like a debug build was shipped by accident. There's also an enabled video out setting. I'd be careful with fiddling with the debug settings as it could break the app.


:up: I agree.


----------



## bellbm

mrmike972 said:


> What would possess a company to update an app so the tivo system becomes less functional. I can no longer stream copyrighted protected programs on the same network. I used to use it everyday...now I can't.....how can I get the old useful app back and get rid of the new useless app?


If you have your aps backed up to your computer, you should be able to restore to the previous version.

1- Delete the ap on your iphone/ipad
2- go to iTunes, find the folder which holds your aps, and delete the tivo ap.
3- Place the old version of your tivo ap into this same folder (it's probably in your recycle bin)
4- In iTunes, right click on the tivo ap, and attempt to locate the file. Click on the file you moved from the recycle bin to your ap folder. 
5- Sync you device with iTunes, and it will copy the older version of the tivo software, and you're good to go.


----------



## drugrep

I feel like I may be getting close with this as to why the stream disconnects when downloading to iPad.

I watch how my router handles this and it keeps changing the name.

At 1 moment it recognizes it as:

DVR-2ABC with regular MAC ID and IP shown on Tivo
DVR-2ABC1 changes 1 letter of MAC addy. and the stream IP

then sometimes

STR-2ABC with regular MAC ID and IP shown on Tivo
STR-2ABC1 changes 1 letter of Tivo's MAC addy. and the steam IP

(NOTE: After DVR and STR, I changed the letters/numbers on my post since actual ones are part of my Service number.)

In every case that I get a disconnected from streaming/downloading to iPad, when I go to router and look at stream IP, it has disconnected. The true IP stays solid, but that stream IP shows disconnected on my router.

I am confident the issue is in the Tivo itself and not the app.

Then here is the data it copies to the clipboard on my iPad when it loses connection.

Response took 58.81 ms to complete (with error, no segment) - Error Domain=ASIHTTPRequestErrorDomain Code=1 "A connection failure occurred" UserInfo=0x15f19870 {NSUnderlyingError=0x15f19850 "The operation couldn&#8217;t be completed. Host is down", NSLocalizedDescription=A connection failure occurred} and dict: '{
NSLocalizedDescription = "A connection failure occurred";
NSUnderlyingError = "Error Domain=NSPOSIXErrorDomain Code=64 \"The operation couldn\U2019t be completed. Host is down\"";
}'

Downloads to cTivo are solid, but I believe that uses the Tivo IP and not the stream IP. Something about that stream IP.

EDIT: Just something to add, on my iPad screwing with this, it says my IP address is "Proxy" now on the broadband test from the iPad App. Then under system information it say IP Address unknown. Something screwy with this stream IP. I'm assuming this is some sort of virtual device and there's not a 2nd actual wireless card in the machine. I have no doubt this stream IP from the Roamio needs improvement. Not my router, I've tried several solid routers I have lying around the house.


----------



## moyekj

drugrep, since the Stream IP is always dynamically assigned (no option for static IP assignment), perhaps what you should try is to make it effectively static using your router anyway. Most routers have option to lock dynamically assigned IP addresses to a specific MAC - i.e. DHCP reservations. In this way the Stream always gets the same IP when requesting a renewal through DHCP. Don't know if it will help your issue or not, but it's certainly worth a try. I have all my TiVo related IP addresses configured that way with my router so that all TiVo related IPs are effectively static even though I'm using DHCP for all of them.
In fact, I do this for all devices on my network that I want static IPs for.


----------



## PowerCC

* Roamio Plus 20.4.6 w/TWC connected directly to Apple Time Capsule Router.
* iPad3 w/iOS 7 latest TiVo app v3.5.1
* iPhone5 w/iOS 8 latest TiVo app v3.5.1

both constantly fail to Download or Sideload almost 97% of the time and streaming is about 20% reliable. 

1) Reset TiVo App.
2) Delete TiVo App and re-install.
3) Set Roamio Plus as a wireless client instead of Ethernet.
4) Reboot Roamio Plus and Reset TiVo App.
5) Turn off iPad/iPhone auto-lock and set Airplane mode with Wifi only.
6) Setup TiVo app out of home streaming off.
7) Set Roamio Plus to static IP address and reserved TiVo Stream's mac address in router.

To no avail, I have managed to download 1 show and Sideloaded 2 out of 60 attempts. What I get is Waiting... a couple more attempts go back to Waiting then the dreadful "Download failed, Try again". This can happen after 2gb of video been transcoded over or as little as 100mbytes. You can clearly tell TiVo stream is crashing with a simple ping -t command, the second download stops or a stream buffers indefinitely, ping request times out. 

I have called TiVo Support after tweeting @Tivo Support about this very issue and was told I'm not the only one. It's clearly *VERY* unstable at the moment.


----------



## msilano

PowerCC said:


> * Roamio Plus 20.4.6 w/TWC connected directly to Apple Time Capsule Router.
> * iPad3 w/iOS 7 latest TiVo app v3.5.1
> * iPhone5 w/iOS 8 latest TiVo app v3.5.1
> 
> both constantly fail to Download or Sideload almost 97% of the time and streaming is about 20% reliable.
> 
> 1) Reset TiVo App.
> 2) Delete TiVo App and re-install.
> 3) Set Roamio Plus as a wireless client instead of Ethernet.
> 4) Reboot Roamio Plus and Reset TiVo App.
> 5) Turn off iPad/iPhone auto-lock and set Airplane mode with Wifi only.
> 6) Setup TiVo app out of home streaming off.
> 7) Set Roamio Plus to static IP address and reserved TiVo Stream's mac address in router.
> 
> To no avail, I have managed to download 1 show and Sideloaded 2 out of 60 attempts. What I get is Waiting... a couple more attempts go back to Waiting then the dreadful "Download failed, Try again". This can happen after 2gb of video been transcoded over or as little as 100mbytes. You can clearly tell TiVo stream is crashing with a simple ping -t command, the second download stops or a stream buffers indefinitely, ping request times out.
> 
> I have called TiVo Support after tweeting @Tivo Support about this very issue and was told I'm not the only one. It's clearly *VERY* unstable at the moment.


Same exact problem here. TiVo streaming used to be very reliable. IOS 8 took stability down a bit - and the latest updates have done nothing but decrease reliability of streaming.

While the TiVo app is endlessly buffering, losing its connection, or requiring a restart of the streaming device, Netflix, Plex, Airvideo HD, StreamtoMe, and Apple AirPlay all just quietly work with no issues.

-Mike


----------



## PowerCC

msilano,
TiVo stream is actually very complex it can transcode an mpeg2 to h.264 in segments/threads to multiple iOS/Android devices. Netflix/others simply serve the video without any encoding. Airplay is nothing more than a pipe which means same to same. However I finally see a great desire to use TiVo stream due to the fact that I am a Time Warner customer and Sideloading is extremely appealing to me, I am going to finally enjoy a show on the road other than CBS/NBC/FOX/PBS and other local open network. TiVo will get it fixed and we should all help in whatever way we can.


----------



## msilano

PowerCC said:


> msilano,
> TiVo stream is actually very complex it can transcode an mpeg2 to h.264 in segments/threads to multiple iOS/Android devices. Netflix/others simply serve the video without any encoding. Airplay is nothing more than a pipe which means same to same. However I finally see a great desire to use TiVo stream due to the fact that I am a Time Warner customer and Sideloading is extremely appealing to me, I am going to finally enjoy a show on the road other than CBS/NBC/FOX/PBS and other local open network. TiVo will get it fixed and we should all help in whatever way we can.


So let me put my techie hat on.

Yup, TiVo Stream is very complex and does lots of complicated things under the hood.

Now let me put my consumer hat on. Or my wife. Or kids.

"It doesn't work. These other apps work."

I've been a TiVo customer for more than 10 years. I am more than willing to support TiVo and help them resolve. However the app and stability of streaming has taken huge steps backward.

Streaming video content to a mobile device does NOT have to be as poor an experience as TiVo makes it.


----------



## LI-SVT

I have the new IOS app on a iPhone 4S. The app crashes every 30 minutes.


----------



## PowerCC

Did these problems start when you upgraded to 20.4.6 or did you have the problems before?

Is it specific to just some channels?


----------

